# roland cx-24 not going back to origin point after cut.



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

have no problem with the cutting but when its finish cutting, it wont go back to origin point, it just stops wherever it finishes the cut, i am using roland cut studio and changed every setting but nothing worked , any1 can help me on this please , thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Why do you want it to go back to the starting point? 
CW


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Why do you want it to go back to the starting point?
> CW


i dont know  ,wasnt it suppose to be like that? my old roland was doing that


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't think the newer ones do that any more.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Ohh ok. Didnt know That. So it stops whereever it finish cutting?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep! I don't have the driver for the CX to see if there is a setting to change.


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Yep! I don't have the driver for the CX to see if there is a setting to change.


Thanks. If It is that way that's cool. I just tought something is going wrong


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

it depends on the program your cutting out of as well. I use another program which has a setting for return to origin and another one that does not. the one that does not is cutstudio..


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

on the machine hit menu>unsetup, it will go back to the default starting point.


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi I am pretty sure you can set it under properties, printing preferences to do either
greg


----------



## Serdar (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I am using cutstudio. It has an option to go to origin point after cut but it doesnt do it. Ohh well I can live with that


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi sorry the setting I was talking about are the printer setting set on the printer driver, I don't have cut studio.
cheers greg


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

you do this manually on the machine. hit menu, use arrow keys to jog it to 'unsetup' and hit enter.


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi yeah I have a CX-300 its much the same system.
Greg


----------

